# Sometimes I miss how this forum was



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

Everyday 24/7 here!

I need a REAL UPDATE


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

An update huh? 

Well, the mods are Nazis (myself included), Djent is the new black, Lace is becoming the new BKP, but still BKPZ RULZ, the average user is 17, and thanks to a recent KxK buyout of the mod staff we're pretty set on ruining all other builders for shits and giggles. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 20, 2011)

No that's pretty accurate. The lace craze is hilarious IMHO.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

Tasty, where I sign? hahahaha

I'm into house music. So on metal, djent it's all over the place?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 20, 2011)

Also, EMGs are OK now because Bulb is using them (lol).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2011)

You stopped posting pictures of your naked ass so im happy about that


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, and Jackson is the new Ibanez. 

For some odd reason.......


----------



## groph (Nov 20, 2011)

I think the Orange cab/ENGL paradigm has shifted too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, now the POD HD is all the rage.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You stopped posting pictures of your naked ass so im happy about that



I'm back. With a megafantastic photobook of my bum



MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh, and Jackson is the new Ibanez.
> 
> For some odd reason.......



Yuks! Those 80s shaped guitars


----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

groph said:


> I think the Orange cab/ENGL paradigm has shifted too.



Vader are dinosaurs?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

skinhead said:


> Vader are dinosaurs?



Vader? Those are _soooo_ 2008. 

We're not even using guitar cabs anymore. It's all about FRFR.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Vader? Those are _soooo_ 2008.
> 
> We're not even using guitar cabs anymore. It's all about FRFR.



FRFR?

No "letmegooglethatforyou" jokes, please.

Anything groovy to listen?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

Full Range, Flat Response, pretty much powered PA speakers. 

To put our AxeFXs through for maximum Djentlness.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2011)

I changed my name too, so I could better reflect my idjentity.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I changed my name too, so I could better reflect my idjentity.



And I banned the fuck out of you for it. 

You know, to reflect my identiNazi.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

No tubes? mmmm, people are taking a lot of coke


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 20, 2011)

Now I feel like a hipster. I've loved Jacksons and Laces for a while.


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2011)

Coke makes it all the better to djent with, my pretty


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> And I banned the fuck out of you for it.
> 
> You know, to reflect my identiNazi.





Wait till you see my next name change


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2011)

Unless it's "Sucktastic" no one cares


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait to see how much I ban you.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

MFB said:


> Coke makes it all the better to djent with, my pretty



Oh yes oh yes oh yes!!! Pretty solid riffs. But not anymore


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2011)

MFB said:


> Unless it's "Sucktastic" no one cares



Im going to pee in your mouth.


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

SURPRISE!


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 20, 2011)

Everyone has an AxeFX II with a Jackson and is playing "prog music", aka djent but not called djent.




Schecters still have baseball bat necks.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 20, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> Schecters still have baseball bat necks.



I still want and old school Avenger 7. With those fancy knobs


----------



## kamello (Nov 20, 2011)

-Ibanez are slowly making a few more fixed bridge models

-everyone is anxiously waiting for a sevenstring PRS

-we got an Epiphone Sevenstring, everyone complained about the EMG's

-Misha has a New Custom with a bulb inlay, everyone want to steal it


----------



## Thep (Nov 21, 2011)

Ibanez Falchion debuts- "it's so fugly"
Muhammed suicmez pictured with falchion- "doesn't look that bad"


----------



## -42- (Nov 21, 2011)

Carvin 8 string finally comes out. Scale length debate ensues.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm still a retard.

EDIT: Ibanez said djent IS a genre. (so it must be true)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 21, 2011)

The messiah came, but was banned.

Then he came back, and was banned again.

This happened a few more times.

Y'all know who I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish I knew. All I know is that we're not allowed to talk about said person...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> No that's pretty accurate. The lace craze is hilarious IMHO.


 
When they make the djentbucker are you surprised?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 21, 2011)

Skinhead..I'd turn back if I were you...


----------



## thatguy87 (Nov 21, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> Everyone has an AxeFX II with a Jackson and is playing "prog music", aka djent but not called djent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because Schecters shave down Rawlings baseball bats for their necks. Atrocious.




leandroab said:


> I'm still a retard.
> 
> EDIT: Ibanez said djent IS a genre. (so it must be true)



Because it is......


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2011)

kamello said:


> -Misha has a New Custom with a bulb inlay, everyone want to steal it



Having been in the room with said custom over the weekend - the guitar we really wanted to steal was Nolly's ViK.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

Mike it's good to hear both you and Dave liked it, can't wait for mine naoooo!!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2011)

Dude, that thing was sick. Nolly asked for it back when he was packing up, and I said, "nah, I'll hang on to this one."

A good laugh was had by all. Sadly, it didn't work.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

Take it anyways, he has another semi-hollow on order and won't miss it. Did you and Dave get to play with all of Adam and Misha's toys?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Take it anyways, he has another semi-hollow on order and won't miss it. Did you and Dave get to play with all of Adam and Misha's toys?



Several of them. The ViK was the standout, though the Jackson CS that Misha has was outstanding, and the Oni that Matt HighVolumeSeller has is completely sick.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 21, 2011)

I've played Nolly's VIK, It's amazing.  If any of you ever play it, say it feels 'seal-like'. He should know what you mean.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know why I didn't call Matt hoghvolume seller before but I certainly am now


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 21, 2011)

To sum it up.

Jackson, ESP and PRS are the new Ibanez (I am not complaining) People anxiously await new 7 string models from them. 

More Jacksons show up since Bulb started using them ( Djackson.....Whaaa?)

Carvin makes awesome 8 string model yet people still have scale length issues

BRJ is still guitar making Jesus, ABSOLUTELY NO OTHER BUILDER IS GOOD! (Ask the normal guys in chat )

Lace are the new BKPs, but BKPs are still the shit 

Everyone must own Axe FX

EMGs are awesome now because Bulb uses them 

Djent is a Style, not a genre


Do I need to go on?


----------



## Rook (Nov 21, 2011)

You're all wrong.

Guitars aren't cool if you've heard of the brand

We don't ask if it djents anymore, apparently all we care about now is THALL

You aren't a true guitar geek if you can't say you have stuff 'on order' (oh yeah I got one of those on order', 'can't wait to have one of those on order') and you have to wait AGES for it

Max of Metal does not like trem wankery

You're not a true luthier if Tosin Abasi hasn't ordered from you


I can't think of any more for now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 21, 2011)

So this thread has become _Sevenstring.org 2011 - Remembered_?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> You're all wrong.
> 
> You're not a true luthier if Tosin Abasi hasn't ordered from you


 
Your post radiates copious amounts of win.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 21, 2011)

this thread made me giggle


----------



## Xaios (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF is this Lace thing you people are talking about?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

A pickup.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2011)

Xaios said:


> WTF is this Lace thing you people are talking about?


 
Sexy night wear...


----------



## Xaios (Nov 21, 2011)

Links/pics?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

lacepickups.com: The Best Search Links on the Net


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 21, 2011)

This thread is kind of sweet.


----------



## Rook (Nov 21, 2011)

I've thought of more

If you haven't bought/sold a guitar from/to Adam of Angels, djpharoah or teqnick, you're not a ss.org 'forum trader'

If you get banned, it doesn't matter unless ZEBOV likes your ban post in the Public Ban List

You're not a true member if it still says 'ss.org regular' under your name

No trolling unless you have at least 4 green bars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> No trolling unless you have at least 4 light green bars


 
Fixed.


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2011)

Thread title annoys me.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 21, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> You're not a true member if it still says 'ss.org regular' under your name



Pretty sure Bulb's still says that.

That's your theory shot to bits! 



EDIT: I fail. Bulb doesn't even have a custom user title. Ignore me.

Carry on.


----------



## Rook (Nov 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fixed.



Almost wrote that actually, but I do get away with the odd ninja troll so thought I'd lower the bar a bit.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 21, 2011)

Still incredibly biased. Biases built on opinions of other people someone has never met, on products they never have (nor probably ever will have) tried.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## skeels (Nov 21, 2011)

THALL? That is soooooo October 2011- the new thing is Sgrunchkt and it Aways will be. 

Until- wait, no, Skgrunchkt is out. Blarlg is the new thing. 

I hear Tosin is playing trumpet now.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

Max smells like pee is also an important point.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 21, 2011)

After reading this thread, lol's were had.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fixed.



If we have a yellow bar, can we send nudes? Hypothetically. I'm not the sort of sick, crass individual who would do such a thing.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 21, 2011)

Also, da fuck is THALL?


----------



## JamesM (Nov 21, 2011)

Also


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 21, 2011)

TimSE said:


> Also, da fuck is THALL?



I'd wager another onomatopoeia (like djent)

Also, GOTM disappeared (not sure how long you've been gone)...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 21, 2011)

Thall genuinely has no meaning.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 21, 2011)

:golf: yeah!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 21, 2011)

You aren't a true member if you didn't weep every day that Randy was away...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 21, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> If you haven't bought/sold a guitar from/to Adam of Angels, djpharoah or teqnick, you're not a ss.org 'forum trader'



Guess that makes me 'official', since I've sold to Mesh.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 21, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Now I feel like a hipster. I've loved Jacksons and Laces for a while.



Hey I was rocking a hot gold single coil set for years and I was mocked for saying how nasty it could get with proper settings. Now lace is the new key to djent.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who misses Orb?

Apparently... Bastards


----------



## Hallic (Nov 21, 2011)

people ask how tall that baritone/bass scaled extended range guitar is.

ss.org-ers give the following anwser: 

*very thall*






_also_ Thall is a genre. where guitars are likely to use djent


----------



## broj15 (Nov 21, 2011)

ibanez = djent
basswood is now the tone wood of choice (bulb said so)
thats about it.
EDIT: My post count my say I'm a n00b but i've been a lurker for a while.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 21, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Am I the only one who misses Orb?
> 
> Apparently... Bastards



I still email him every once in a while. Shame how he went, I expected better from him, honestly.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 22, 2011)

What did happen to him?


----------



## JamesM (Nov 22, 2011)

Pretty sure he's doing time for murder, on account of the way he snapped on here.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

I keep in touch with him over fb once in a while.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 22, 2011)

Stealth changed his avatar from Chris Hansen to...whatever the poop that is a while back and for a week I was like who is that doucheba...oh...Stealth....


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 22, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Pretty sure he's doing time for murder, on account of the way he snapped on here.



it was pretty amusing watching him slowly collapse in on himself like a dying star over the course of several posts.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> it was pretty amusing watching him slowly collapse in on himself like a dying star over the course of several posts.



The right way to go out, with a bang.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 22, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> An update huh?
> 
> Well, the mods are Nazis (myself included), Djent is the new black, Lace is becoming the new BKP, but still BKPZ RULZ, the average user is 17, and thanks to a recent KxK buyout of the mod staff we're pretty set on ruining all other builders for shits and giggles.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



Yes. You forgot to mention any dude with an endorsement is now badmouthing all other makers here, and we are sneakily sabotaging all of the mods' attempts to promote KxK, although I have a fanned 7 from KxK coming, so it's fair to assume I was bribed.


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone asking what THALL is (it always seems to be capitalised ) just type it into youtube, there'll be loads of different people commenting on videos of metal bands arguing about what THALL is and how it differs to djent and whether or not its a genre.

Basically what djent was a year ago, if that, though people are still arguing about that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> If we have a yellow bar, can we send nudes? Hypothetically. I'm not the sort of sick, crass individual who would do such a thing.


 
But I R...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Am I the only one who misses Orb?
> 
> Apparently... Bastards


 
I do... And I don't... :shug:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Anyone asking what THALL is (it always seems to be capitalised ) just type it into youtube, there'll be loads of different people commenting on videos of metal bands arguing about what THALL is and how it differs to djent and whether or not its a genre.
> 
> Basically what djent was a year ago, if that, though people are still arguing about that.


 
And this is why we judge those ppl...


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Old -> New:*

Custom Builder fanboying: Sherman -> BRJ/ViK/Strandberg

'I must own everything they own': Cooley/Broderick -> Bulb/Tosin

memes: NUDE MAN -> :golf:/shono/Thall

'piece of gear that does everything': GSP2101 -> Axe-FX II

7 strings -> 8 strings

'What the fuck do they need the extra strings for?': Nu-Metal -> Deathcore/Djent

etc. etc.


----------



## MFB (Nov 22, 2011)

Ahem, Randy, I think you meant to post THIS


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 22, 2011)

Also:







/thread

EDIT: And yes, that headstock _is _nearly as big as his ego.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That headstock is nearly as big as the body. His ego knows no bounds.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, I _loved_ that thread. So much that I sometimes go to his videos and poke the 'ol bear. He has yet to fail to charge at the least bit of critizism


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

Randy wins teh interwebz


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 22, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit

I loved that thread.

Bend over and grab your shankles


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

@ Randy... I'm pretty sure it was 7 -> 9 strings at this point. But who's counting? If BKP makes 9 string pups then all other gear is old and busted. Make way for the new hotness.


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> @ Randy... I'm pretty sure it was 7 -> 9 strings at this point. But who's counting?



I just picked 8 string because that seems to be the area where establishment crotchy old farts are concentrating their complaints about "YAR! That's too low to still be considered a guitar tuning. Sounds like shit!" to this day. 9 strings "exist" but not a lotta guys have them and pretty much nobody takes them seriously. So, compared to a couple years ago, it's more like 7 strings -> 8 string and 8 strings -> 9 strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay fair enough. 

I have gotten the: "Just buy a bass for the low notes," before. When I responded with, "I have one; it has 5 strings." He told me, "*Shakes head* You're a massochist."


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 22, 2011)

broj15 said:


> ibanez = djent
> basswood is now the tone wood of choice (bulb said so)
> thats about it.
> EDIT: My post count my say I'm a n00b but i've been a lurker for a while.



If that's all you've got for this thread, then you *are* a n00b.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> memes: NUDE MAN -> :golf:/shono/Thall



Nope. NUDE MAN was a mod meme. None of those are, they're all user memes.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> If that's all you've got for this thread, then you *are* a n00b.



Sorry. I never made it a point to live on this site until i made an account and realized how cool and helpful most people on here are. One of my favorite online time wasters


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Nope. NUDE MAN was a mod meme. None of those are, they're all user memes.



Hmmm... alright, "Simon and Shawn's love affair" instead. Or Jeffycakes in drag.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 22, 2011)

MFB said:


> Ahem, Randy, I think you meant to post THIS




Fixed.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 22, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Good times.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 23, 2011)

Randy forgot Daemoness and Decibel in the OMGMUSTOWNGUITARS list.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a Vader 4x12 and a ts chaos modded on order. I'm so macho


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2011)

Randy said:


> Hmmm... alright, "Simon and Shawn's love affair" instead. Or Jeffycakes in drag.



All this and NUDE MAN. Since none of you know about it except a select few, you will not go into the ss.org Hall of Fame.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## skinhead (Nov 23, 2011)

Where's my hall ov fame?!!!


----------



## Explorer (Nov 24, 2011)

I like how things changed when the ban rules were clarified, and the Public Ban list is a great source of amusement. The ban on trolling in P&CE, the immediate granting of a self-requested permaban (goodbye, Huffy! *laugh*), the semi-regular threads from people complaining that they were banned even though they followed the rules (while justifying something which demonstrated they weren't following the rules)... these were all high points in the process which led to this becoming my favorite forum.

I was very happy to welcome our new Mod overlords.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 24, 2011)

It seems to have become a game posting in the classifieds. And posting a thread with all caps is equal to nailing a baby to a tree... too far?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 24, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Good times.



Yep, I got a message from davedsg as well.

It went a little something* like this:

_"Dude you are so off of what you are saying see his other videos and the DEMONIC SOLO his is playing that fast and no delay ddue so fuck you."
_
I like the way he referred to himself in the third person... did he seriously think I thought it was anyone but him? Given that only he would have seen the comment in the first place, because every comment on his video needs approval.

He's not the sharpest tool in the box, our Skankle. 



*It actually went exactly like that, it's copypasta'd from my YT inbox.


----------

